# White cambodian?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I was wondering,does a white cambodian or a steel cambodian exist?
Any pictures?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

White Cambodian Bettas have a pale body and were the first color pattern after wild for Betta.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if there's a white cambodian since cambodians have already a fleshy/white color body so I don't think it's possible. Have to disagree with the above post


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Not sure if there's a white cambodian since cambodians have already a fleshy/white color body so I don't think it's possible. Have to disagree with the above post


I meant body color I have seen pics of them on this forum.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe... Once I saw "White Cambodian" I thought of a cambodian with pure white fins.  
ChoclateBetta, Cambodians have fleshy colored bodies. A color before the cambodian part is what the fins are colored. Like, red cambodian. A Betta with fleshy colored body Betta with red fins.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe... Once I saw "White Cambodian" I thought of a cambodian with pure white fins.
> ChoclateBetta, Cambodians have fleshy colored bodies. A color before the cambodian part is what the fins are colored. Like, red cambodian. A Betta with fleshy colored body Betta with red fins.


Yeah I have seen them Google it and you see tons of pics.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't see a single white cambo on google images


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> I don't see a single white cambo on google images


That is strange I saw some that fit the definition.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Link? Are you sure it's a Cambodian? Not just a White Betta? This is strange...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I saw pure whites but none that would fit the Description of a white cambo.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> White Cambodian Bettas have a pale body and were the first color pattern after wild for Betta.


Do you mean cellophane? I've never heard of a white cambodian ever.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nor have I


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I've never too.I ask this because i am curious.I need some clean body and fins to start a new line.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Use a cellophane or a white.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Chocolate means a white body. He might be having difficulty explaining exactly what he means by white cambo. My Petsmart has had a crapload of cambo females lately. Ct and veiltail.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopefully this little guy brings out more blue in his fin


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

what a cute little one!


----------

